# white dh tires?



## fang_x (Oct 3, 2007)

i want to get some nice white downhill tires, i want the rubber to be white, because my bike is white, and white is sexy. so links to them would be nice, i need 26x2.75 sizes, preferable with deep treads


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

No.


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

never seen any, besides they are gonna look like total crap after a few rides anyways. you will be better off with white rims.


----------



## fang_x (Oct 3, 2007)

its ok if they look like total crap after a few rides, nothing a hose cant spray down, i just want to know if they have them, they must exist


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

they dont. because there is such a thing as too much white.


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

lets not... seriously.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

How about some Sweet Skins they will be nice and skinny and roll fast. LOL


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Rb said:


> No.


sums it up:thumbsup:


----------



## mfreak (Oct 26, 2008)

fail


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

I will take the ones off of my bike and sell them to you. sure they wont be quite the right size, but since all you care about is looks...


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)

Retarded post. White tires? Come on now. What are you doing on a 2.75 anyways? 
White rims/black tires look much better if you are all about the looks.
Oh and to answer your question. They DO NOT make 26in DH tires in white, never have, never will thankfully.


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

spray paint them!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

and i thought i was bad with the white... lols


----------



## mtnbkr123 (May 15, 2007)

worse idea then the "white is right" bike


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Lets all hope that we just got trolled hard.

If this wasn't a troll, then god help us.


----------



## moto0013 (Apr 14, 2006)

Makes me wonder about a few things.
1.Why form over function?
2.Are you just to young to know better?
3.I might be wrong in going there but some might wonder about your sexuality?just kidding?
4.If you want we can call china.They will make anything for a buck or two. Wont be cheap and my fee will be large.
5.Are you f****** serious?


----------



## redspotff (Dec 5, 2005)

yeah, I remember my first beer........


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

redspotff said:


> yeah, I remember my first beer........


let me put a nipple on it for you


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

rufusdesign said:


> They DO NOT make 26in DH tires in white, never have, never will thankfully.


A-EFFING-MEN

You're not riding a 1920 Ford Model T. White tires and white walls were phased out for a reason. Respect that reason whatever it may be.


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

white wall tires....Geax tires look them up. They suck by the way they don't hook up all that well out here in AZ


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

*white is right owner sez,*

even i wount use white wall tires. if you must they are made by continental. highway2.com


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

here you go.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

White rubber parts don't stay white very long. They can't be kept white. Period.

White Halo tires = Tan
Steve Pete white grips = Tan


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Ugh, I ride a white bike, but some stuff you just don't get in white. Grips and Tires are one of them, especially grips. The selection for what color you buy them in shouldn't read white, it should read Tan.


----------



## E_braker (Mar 30, 2008)

Lets not judge so fast, maybe he's onto something...........This does look...sexy?


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

mtnbkr123 said:


> worse idea then the "white is right" bike


Pretty sure its his bike. And yeah not a good idea. Can you say fugly?


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)

I actually ride with a white saddle and white grips on my black R9 and it looks sick. White lightning de-greaser/lub works great for cleaning white parts.


----------



## threeXtoedXsloth (Oct 2, 2008)

i have seen cammo Motto X tires, they didnt look too bad but i dont think that they make DH tires like that.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

get some white "rubber" paint if you want white that bad


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Geax makes them, saw them on a pic of a hardtail in here a while ago but they're not available in the US.

If anyone finds a dealer let us white freaks know.


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

2.5s from AU.

http://bicycletyres.staging.nextdig...ucts_id=5585&zenid=a53dvrkspncckg2lpkcl11n0k5


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

Oddly enough I just about 20min ago I put a white wall 2.5 Lobo Mas Loco on my hardtale. 

Mounted up tubless with no problem, tire is larger then the minnion that I took off and a fair bit lighter too. Time will tell if it's any good thou.

By my scale: 
Worn out Minion DHR 2.5 UST = 1220g
New Lobo Mas Loco 2.5 TNT = 990g


Ohh and just so you white haters know I got the tire for free and I intend to sharpie it.


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Man just rock that sh it if you got it for free, who cares.


----------



## redspotff (Dec 5, 2005)

08nwsula said:


> let me put a nipple on it for you


good one.....


----------



## JeepXJ3 (Jun 3, 2008)

Just ride in the snow


----------



## Maxxon (Nov 30, 2008)

I had a pair of white Onza tires on my trusty old Bridgestone. They were considered pretty badass, mostly because Tomac used to race on them, but that was like 18 years ago.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

fang_x said:


> i want to get some nice white downhill tires, i want the rubber to be white, because my bike is white, and white is sexy. so links to them would be nice, i need 26x2.75 sizes, preferable with deep treads


You are a retard.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

I had a set of white panaracer magic DH tires about 13 years ago. They were the $hit back then.


----------



## xriest (Apr 16, 2007)

Are you 16?


----------



## EricD4 (May 11, 2008)

Lame....


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

xriest said:


> Are you 16?


from the looks of the previous posts...i say 13

anyone wanna start a pool?


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

can't believe this thread is still active....


you all know, color'd tires wear out about 3 times as fast as black tires (no, that's not a racial slur either).

red - blue - white - grey even those green Michelin's wear out faster than simple black.


----------



## fang_x (Oct 3, 2007)

very interesting comments everyone, and i am not saying i dont like black tires, i just wanted something special, if you know what i mean. what gave me the idea was actually riding the bike in the snow, the way the snow stuck to the tires looked sick, i got off and just stared at my bike, and im like i have to get white tires. those white panaracer magic DH tires look like just the thing i'd want, i know it wont stay pure white, especially with the mud and dirt, Tan is fine... just dont want it to be black like everyone else.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Best troll ever...


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

I want polished rims but white tires r gay


----------

